# AOL drops its AOLplus satellite service : (



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

Its a sad day for AOLplus for satellite users, we got an e-mail saying they will be turning off this great satellite service in December. This was a great service with speeds right off the scale in recent weeks, looks like most people will drop the service rather than take up Direcways $$$$ offer to use their service..............Maybe its time to look for another IP, as AOL seems to be on a spiral downwards! I would do in in a moment if I did not have a load of business cards with my AOL address on them......


----------



## paulh (Mar 17, 2003)

I think AOL has (or at least had) a "bring your own ISP" plan. You'd pay ~$10/month to keep your AOL account on top of whatever ISP you choose.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

AOL has raised this BYOA choice to $19.99 recently. This is only a few dollars less than the full fledged dialup service.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2004)

I must admit that I did like the AOL Plus satellite. 125 KB/s was a hell of a lot better than 2.5-3.5 KB/s. Anyways, I was wondering if the dish can be used for anything. Like maybe listen to satellite transmissions on a reciever, just anything electronic/scientific. Maybe I could rig it up to recieve video from one of my on-board rocket cameras. 

... or is just useless? I've contacted Hughes, but no reply.

Thanks


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

AOL . What a joke they have turned out to be.

AOL ----LOL


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2004)

gAy--OL


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

You can hook it to a Free to air receiver and pull in hundreds of FTA channels these are 110% legal channels, check out the FTA forum here or there is a list of all the free to air channels on my web site thats what I do with my AOL plus dish now, if you point it at one satellite you can get quite a few local channels from around the country, or another satellite has mostly channels from overseas, I like the news feeds and sports feeds : ) I now also use a motorized dish to get all the satellites but your dish can be pointed at any satellite, I used G4R for AOL plus but there is very little FTA there, what satellite did you use and I will let you know if there is any FTA channels on it, but its easy enough to move the dish. I ended up with DSL and AOL BYO, but I still miss the satellite link it was MUCH faster than the service I have now.


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

AOL has a very serious image problem.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2004)

Well, I'm sure which one it is. I know of one other person in this town that has it, and his is white. Mine is grey.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2004)

as;lkjasd 

not sure*


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2004)

All I know is what's on the dish. DirecPC It points at Satmex 5. Other than that I don't know.


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

There are some FTA channels on Sat Mex 5 check the link below, all you need to do is plug in a FTA receiver, do a blind search and you will get some FTA TV, then you can start moving your dish and see what other satellites you come across, there are a lot of interesting channels up there educational ...... have fun!

http://www.lyngsat.com/sm5.html

You only get channels that are FTA and have a freq. of 5 digits (bottom of the list)


----------

